# image hosting frustration



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I like to post images when finished using my products to give other people an idea on how good the product is.
When photobucket went down the swanny i changed to imjur, but now i am getting frustrated by childish comments and swearing on my images.
Is there a way in turning the comments off or do i just grin and bare it

Alan


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

When you upload you should get an option for "public" or "only me"

If you select only me should only be you that can view them in imgur :thumb:


----------

